# NmeCuber's Progression Thread 43/57 OLL



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

Just wanted to start a thread for my progress, so here's my pbs/mains/methods
2x2: 1.59/Gan 251 M/Ortega
3x3: 10.55/Gan 356 M/Intermediate CFOP
4x4: 1:14.18/Qiyuan/Redux
5x5: 2:52.22/Qiyuan/Redux
Pyraminx: 2.16/Qiming/LBL
Skewb: 3.49/Gan Skewb M/idk
3x3 OH: 26.18/Gan 356 M/Intermediate CFOP

A PB I got the day I started this thread is a 31.25 ao5 for 3x3 OH


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> Just wanted to start a thread for my progress, so here's my pbs/mains/methods
> 2x2: 1.62/Gan 251 M/Ortega
> 3x3: 10.55/Gan 356 M/Intermediate CFOP
> 4x4: 1:16.33/Qiyuan/Redux
> ...


what is ur 2x2 ao5?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> what is ur 2x2 ao5?


2.696


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> what is ur 2x2 ao5?


You found my thread like immediately lol


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 6, 2023)

Nice! Good luck! What do you average on 3x3?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> Nice! Good luck! What do you average on 3x3?


Sub-16.5ish


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 7, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> Just wanted to start a thread for my progress, so here's my pbs/mains/methods
> 2x2: 1.62/Gan 251 M/Ortega
> 3x3: 10.55/Gan 356 M/Intermediate CFOP
> 4x4: 1:16.33/Qiyuan/Redux
> ...


Have you tried blind events?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> Have you tried blind events?


 Yes, I have done 2Bld solves successfully before averaging a little over a minute, but I have no successes with 3BLD, although I have had three very close attempts. One was two corners off, another was three corners off, and one was a z perm away


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> Have you tried blind events?


I just attempted to do 3BLD for the weekly competition, and I got another solve that had 2 corners wrong  I'll get a success someday


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

4x4 pb 1:16.33 down to 1:14.56!


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 7, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> 4x4 pb 1:16.33 down to 1:14.56!


i think yao is better than redux for 4 by 4


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> i think yao is better than redux for 4 by 4


Ik, but I learn all these beginner methods, and then it's so hard to incorporate more advanced ones


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> Ik, but I learn all these beginner methods, and then it's so hard to incorporate more advanced ones


Learn reduction then, because it is practically the same for pairing up for most of the edges


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

d--- said:


> Learn reduction then, because it is practically the same for pairing up for most of the edges


well im pretty sure i use redux


----------



## NmeCuber (Sunday at 6:22 PM)

Finally broke a longstanding ao100 on pyra, 7.49 to 7.33


----------



## NmeCuber (Sunday at 11:16 PM)

2x2 pb of 1.59! I've had this pb since August of 2022!
Here's the scramble: R' F U' R' U R' U'
Inspection: z2 x' y'
Solution: R U R' F R F' U
I redid scramble and got sub-1 on it


----------



## NmeCuber (Sunday at 11:21 PM)

I'VE REACHED THE HUGE MILESTONE OF TEN THOUSAND SOLVES!!!
Here's how my events stack up 
3x3: 36.4%
2x2: 34.59%
Pyraminx: 18.42%
Misc (Mostly goofing off): 3.85%
Skewb: 3.34%
OH: 1.88%
4x4: 1.09%
5x5: 0.23%
Mirror: 0.16%
7x7: 0.02%
Megaminx: 0.02%


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 2:02 AM)

Learned OLL 47: b' (U' R' U R)2 b


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 3:21 PM)

Got my skewb ao100 sub-11


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 2:20 AM)

2BLD pb: 47.355, first mo3: 1:33.79, first ao5: 2:01.31


----------



## Meanjuice (Tuesday at 4:28 AM)

Have you tried other cubes like kilominx?


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 1:06 PM)

Meanjuice said:


> Have you tried other cubes like kilominx?


Yes I have tried kilominx, although I didn't have it for very long because I borrowed it. I don't think I even got a sub 1 time on it. I've also done mirror cubes, and the mastermorphix


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 8:54 PM)

Holy macaroni!!! I just got a 3x3 ao5 pb!!! 13.28 ao12 pb too!!! 14.58


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 8:55 PM)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2023-01-10
best 3x3 average of 5: 13.286

Solves:
1. 11.712 D2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 U L' F L2 B2 U L2 F U
2. 12.634 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B' L' D2 B' R D' L2 B F2
3. 15.547 U' B R' U' R2 U2 D' L U2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2
4. 14.030 F2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 U' B' D U2 B L2 D B2 R' B
5. 13.194 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F D L' F2 R' F U2 B R' B2


----------



## NmeCuber (Wednesday at 1:06 PM)

Learned OLL 54: r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'


----------



## NmeCuber (Wednesday at 4:17 PM)

4x4 ao5 pb: 
Generated by CubeDesk on 2023-01-11
best 4x4 average of 5: 1:21.218

Solves:
1. 1:22.246 Rw' D' R' Uw B' Rw2 F R2 Uw' U' B L2 Rw' Fw F' D2 Fw D' Uw R D2 U Rw B2 Uw' F' Uw B2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F' L2 R D2 Uw U' L' B' U' Rw D' B' L B Fw2
2. 1:20.058 Fw' Uw U' B L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 L R' Fw L2 Rw U2 Fw' L2 R2 D2 Fw' L D2 L Uw R2 Fw2 L R' D2 U Rw2 R2 F' R' D' L2 Uw' Rw R' Fw F' R' Uw' Rw Fw2 F2 D
3. 1:24.315 Fw R' D' Uw2 Fw' R' U' R' D Uw B' Fw R D B' Uw' U2 Fw Uw' Fw Rw' F2 Rw Uw' F' R' B F R' D' Uw2 Rw D2 Uw' B Fw' F2 U Rw' R D2 R2 B Uw2 F2 D2
4. 1:20.568 Rw U B2 R B Rw Fw2 F' Rw2 R Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 U' Rw B' Rw2 B Rw2 R' Uw2 U F2 U' Rw Uw U' Fw L2 D Uw L2 B' U2 Fw2 R B2 F2 U Rw2 F2 R' F L2 R
5. 1:20.842 Uw U' Rw R D2 B Fw' F L2 Rw Uw F' D' Fw2 L2 U L2 R Uw' U' F' Uw2 L' Fw F' L' F L' R2 U' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw Rw B2 F L' B' F' U2 R' Uw Rw D Rw


----------



## NmeCuber (Yesterday at 12:44 AM)

4x4 pb single 1:14.56 to 1:14.189
Scramble: Rw2 U L2 Fw F2 D' U R F' U' L2 Rw R' D Uw' U2 R D' F2 L' U R2 U' B' U' Fw R2 Fw' Uw B F' R U R D' F2 Uw2 U2 R' F' R2 Fw' F D' Uw U'


----------



## NmeCuber (Yesterday at 5:00 PM)

Such a lucky skewb scramble for my skewb pb of 3.498, previously it was 5.046!!!
B R L U L' U' B' U L' R L'


----------



## NmeCuber (Yesterday at 5:11 PM)

Yay I got my skewb ao100 down to sub-10, also got an ao12 pb of 8.42


----------

